# Am I gross or do you also.....



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

let your ratties sit at the edge of your plate and help themselves to your sunday roast even if it means having a tug of war with the large slice of roast beef they've nabbed.

Share your ice cream cone and take it in turns having a lick at the creamy goodness.

Let them perch on the edge of your yogurt pot and dip there paw in the tub

let them lick the last dregs of cappacinno out of your mug

Let the forage thru your plate of salad to choose the best bits, usually the grated cheese and watercress

Take it in turns gnawing at your candy bar..

?????????????????


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I do stuff like that all the time


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Yup, count me in! :wink: 

My girls love sharing ice cream sandwiches in particular. :lol:


----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't do it, but I don't think it's gross.
I'm possessive with my own food. XD


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't LET them, they just help themselves and who am I to take the food back?!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't usually do it. I really don't think its gross though.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yup - guilty of all of the above (minus cappacinno, blegh! hot chocolate, yes though)

I do it without thinking while my grandma is here and the look I get if I share my pudding; priceless! :lol:


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I do...but I try to refrain if the husband is in the same room since he tends to think its gross, lol...
I always share my plate or bowl of food with the girls. Often I have to multitask and I cant tell you how many times Ive left my plate sitting on the kitchen counter, only to walk back in the room and see my husband chowing down on me and the girls snack. lol, what he dont know wont hurt him. But it does kill me to not tell him hehehe


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

count me in- although they don't sit at the edge of the plate--- I ususally feed them through the cage door parts of my supper


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thus far, I have generally only shared food accidentally. This is usually after Makura (my siamese marked boy) gets done sticking his head in my ear as far as it will go. He then runs to the corner of my shoulder closest to my mouth and grabs the food I am trying to eat as it is in transit to my mouth. Mohfu (a black-hooded sweety) is more polite, so I purposely share with him.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

lol... glad i'm not weird like my boyfriend thinks then..


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope. If my girls see me eating it they want it too. My boys are lazy though and don't really eat much besides their lab blocks (not that I haven't tried). I wish that they would be interested in eating off my plate


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol, I don't have a choice with Romi but with Acid and Jake I have to offer before they will take anything.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Hahaha... my boyfriend caught me looking at this and got really grossed out. But I share food with my girls a lot, too... everyone thinks I'm crazy when I fill up a to-go box from a restaurant with rat-size portions. And I think my boyfriend would have a heart attack if he saw how much of my food that I share with my rats!

The funniest thing ever, though, is when I bring the girls home with me for breaks from school- Bob always seems to find pieces of popcorn in the couch in my dad's family room!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

^_^ I do it, so I don't think that it's gross.


----------



## lazyislandkat (Feb 2, 2008)

As long as they are clean and havn't steped in their poo or anything then I spose some of it is ok... I wouldn't let them 'forage' through my food. My girls arn't that brave just yet, they will take food from my fingers though.


----------



## Oboe (Feb 19, 2008)

(Though I don't have a rat) I don't think it's gross, but I wouldn't let them eat off of my plate. On the other hand, I probably would give them little pieces of my food off of my plate.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i share my food with my rats... depending on what i'm eating depends on who gets to share. meggsy is the only one out of the 15 who likes yoghurt, when i'm eating icecream i have to share with all of them, when i have smarties (candy-coated chocolate, sort-of like m&m's) they all have to have one, and so on...


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

This topic came up in my house tonight. I was eating a cookie and walked by my rat cage and gave Mimzy a little bite. My husband lost it. He thought it was soooo nasty. He really freaked. He works alot and isn't home till late in the evening. He isn't around much when I am eating. I guess what he doesn't know wont hurt him. If he knew the real truth he would never kiss me again!!! :wink:


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm I dunno if I am quite there yet lol. While I like that they can feel like your part of the group and have no problem sharing food with you, I just can't do it. lol I dont want to sound like a downer or the loser of the thread. But I am one of those germ freaks who doesnt want pee poo paws in my ice cream hahah I love my girls to death and I do share my food with them but not in that way.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

I usualy just fix some extra food of whatever im making just for the rats.....


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

My girls have the, 'whats yours is mine' logic. 
So I have no choice but to share lol

Nikki >.<


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm i do it to lol but not properly like the above as when mine are out of there cage food is the last thing on there minds lol
Jess x


----------



## sammyratty (Dec 28, 2007)

i always share with them when they're out of cage and i'm eating. sasha isnt really into taking food from me at all yet (she'll eat it if i set it down near her and walk away) but samantha is also into the "what's yours is mine" mentality. she likes milk (i havent noticed any weird behavior things with this, and dont know id it's unhealthy) and yesterday my bf saw me sharing milk out of my glass with her and said "ew! thats gross!" and samantha looked completely offended- it was funny. so he ended up apologizing to her, but he said it's still gross... (i just gave her some more milk, but he's not here so what he doesnt know....)


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually let them have bites of my food but then it becomes theirs.  
We can wash our hands with soap after we use the potty, but they can't, so if I'm going to wash my hands after handling them it would be pretty silly to eat food they have chewed on. I think of them as my family but yes, it is gross. If my husband walked on his poop and then washed his face with his hand, I wouldn't want to kiss him  I always wash my hands after playing with the rats.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i normally have to put my boys in their cage when i eat ... they'll try to steal large portions and run away .. or they'll get IN my icecream bowl ... little stinkers :lol:


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

bmwing01 said:


> they'll try to steal large portions and run away .little stinkers :lol:



ohh yes!!!..... numerous times i have found a peice of brocolli or chunk of sandwich hidden behind my sofa cushons.lol


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My rats share my dinners :]


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i do, but i do it secretly, if my parents saw they'd kill me, i might have let them drink from the inside of my kool aid cup...


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I let my boys do this all the time, doesn't bother me one bit, I personally don't think it's gross because their very clean but none rat owners freak when they see me doing it, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Booder81 (Mar 4, 2013)

Me & my 2 kiddos share with all 5 of our girls all the time! The yogurt always cracks me up because they take handfuls of it out of the cup  Bella grabbed my daughters entire granola bar and took off with it one day it was so cute! Don't worry I got it back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger outlook on bacteria. While rats are clean they are not bacteria free. That being said there has been many times I've picked up raisins from around the cage then went and had something to eat and forgot to wash my hands or rubbed my eyes. Pinky boo likes to practice rodentistry and thats fine by me. 
I won't let them eat off my plate though. I won't even let my fiance eat off my plate. Afterwards the food doesn't taste the same. Lol 
Now if i had hiv or was on chemotherapy i would be very careful as far as the rats go but im young and healthy so im not worried. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drownsoda (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been sharing with my 2 girls- I let them eat off my plate, and I will let them have a lick of yogurt or icecream, or a bite of something off my fork. I've shared food with my horses and my cats too and honestly the rats seem a million times cleaner than either of the 2. 

I think I'm going to have to cut off Molly for a bit though since she's started to act a bit like an entitled princess. She's started stealing whole pieces of pizza and the like(stuff that's as big, if not bigger than her and has a spazz attack if I try to get it away from her(she will climb up onto my head or onto my hand and grab at everything, I guess she's probably looking for scraps).

I found a little horde of easter chocolates just this morning. I know these things are bad for her but she's so adorable about it that I'm usually just like "Awwww, lookit you, sure, take one". 

I'm going to post a picture of it since I think it's kind of hilarious  The first picture was what I found under my pillow. The second picture is when she realized I found it and started to move it before I could take it away I guess. You can just see her zooming out of the left side of the photo.


----------

